# tram



## berty bee

In hungarian: villamos
In German: die Strassenbahn


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese (Portugal): *eléctrico*.


----------



## Flaminius

In Japanese: 路面電車 (romendensha).


----------



## Brazilian dude

In Portuguese (Brazil): bonde.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Between2mindsGeor

In Spanish : tranvía

Though in the city I live there is one called TRAM, tranvía metropolitano.


----------



## Almoina

Catalan: tramvia


----------



## Whodunit

berty bee said:
			
		

> In German: die Strassenbahn


 
No problem with your translation, but it would be more correct to write "Stra*ß*enbahn". If you can't type it because of your operating system or the like, it is allowed to replace the _ß_ by _ss_, though.


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Farsi*

tram - serwace (borrowed word from English "service (i.e. transporation service).

*Bien*


----------



## Pivra

In Bangkok we call the ones that go underground MRT and the ones that are above the grond BTS.


----------



## übermönch

in russian it is either
*Elektrichka*
or 
*Tramvay*

the latter probably derrived from french or something.


----------



## Robinvn

In Dutch it is like in English: Tram.
Note the difference in pronunciation between the Netherlands (a is pronounced like in English) and in Flanders (a is pronounced like in *a*rgue)


----------



## Mutichou

In French: *tramway*.


----------



## cherine

In Egypt we say *tram* and *tormay* (a obvious deformation of the word "tramway").


----------



## Brazilian dude

Since nobody mentioned it, in Basque: tranbia (obviously from Spanish tranvía, but Basque doesn't use the v).

Brazilian dude


----------



## andreiro

In Romanian: tramvai


----------



## alby

I Croatian: Tramvaj


Nataša


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Swedish: 

*Spårvagn *


----------



## Tisia

Persian: tramvai _or_ tramva
Finnish: ratikka


----------



## Necsus

Old-fashioned Italian: _tranvai_ or _tramvai_
Contemporary Italian: _tram_ (from English _tramway_)


----------



## Manuel_M

In Maltese: *tram*


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: "tramvaj".

Pozdrav!


----------



## Honour

turkish: tramvay


----------



## Henryk

> In hungarian: villamos
> In German: die Strassenbahn


Here in Berlin it's also called "Metro-Tram" or just "Tram".


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:

raitiovaunu (in the meaning of tramcar, streetcar)

raitiotie (in the meaning of tramline, tramway)


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
tramvaj (in Moravian dialect in Brno city: šalina)

In Slovak:
električka

In Lithuanian:
tramvajus


----------



## valo__fan

In Turkish:
tram:tramvay


----------



## sokol

berty bee said:


> In German: die Strassenbahn



Although this is correct it isn't the whole truth about 'tram' in German. Several other words are used, some probably only regionally (and some may be only Austrian), like:

- *Tramway */tramvai/ (or even short, like in English): *Tram*
- *Bim *(this is very common in Austria and is referring to the bell older trams still sound instead of a horn)
- *Elektrische *(in Austria this term already is outdated, but still used by the older generation)

The *Metro-Tram* as it is called in Berlin (see post above by Henryk) I haven't heard before; there may still exist more (regional) German versions: de Gruyter's "Variantenwörterbuch des Deutschen" for example lists *Trambahn* for Switzerland (especially Luzern).


----------



## Nanon

Mutichou said:


> In French: *tramway*.


 
And also *tram*. Like in Jacques Brel's song... (not a Belgian variant, though):



> Ce soir j'attends Madeleine
> On prendra le tram trente-trois...


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, the transportation system is called *tramvojo*; the vehicle that travels on a _tramvojo_ is called a *tramo*.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Τραμ»* [tram] (neut.).

In Katharevousa Greek it's *«τροχιόδρομος»* [trɔ.çiˈɔ.ðrɔ.mɔs] (masc.) = compound; Classical deverbative fem. noun *«τροχιά» trŏkʰiā́* --> _size of the wheel, track_ < Classical v. *«τρέχω» trékʰō* + Classical masc. noun *«δρόμος» drómŏs*


----------



## bibax

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> tramvaj (in Moravian dialect in Brno city: šalina)


colloquially also *elektrika* (fem.);

in Czech the noun *tramvaj* is feminine, unlike in Russian where *трамвай* is masculine, the pronunciation is nearly identical /tramvaj/, the declension is different, of course;


----------



## nimak

Macedonian

трамвај (trámvaj), _masc._


----------

